# Vehicle Repair and Sand/Oil Separators



## msmrphy

AHJ is telling me that a sand oil separator is required for any type of vehicle repair inside a building, barring tire changes or body work.  (They even made the local TESLA dealership install one).  My owner uses an off-site fluid changing service, and has written a note to that effect, but the AHJ still wants a separator.

This is an existing building that because of a change in occupancy, needs to be brought up to current code.

The only sanitary line is too far away to fall into at the current depth it is running.

I have two questions:

1.) Is there any condition whereby I can eliminate the separator, short of moving the vehicle repair?

2.) If I install the separator, how many floor drains must I have - there are not assigned "bays" for repair, only a warehouse like space.  Does the plumbing code have  a section regulating the number of floor drains?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cda

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/forum/commercial-codes/commercial-plumbing-codes/17084-floor-drains-in-detached-garage


----------



## msmrphy

Thanks for the link.

If I have floor drains, I must have a separator, however - I cannot identify a floor drain requirement.

The link you posted asked about floor drains, but really the answers concentrated on the need to send floor drain fluids through an interceptor.

See the following commentary (2006 IFC Commentary):

What's your take - do you know where I am required to install floor drains per the code(s)? Is it simply derived from the requirement to dispose of wastes?

This is a retrofit, and I wouldn't be arguing to NOT install them, it's good engineering practice, but in this case, it's a problem, and a costly one that doesn't need to be borne by my client, unless it's truly required.

I appreciate any comments.


----------



## north star

*& = & = &*

msmurphy,

No, there is no way around the requirement of having to install
an approved type of Interceptor or Interceptors !

Some type of Floor Drain(s) or Trench Drain(s) must be installed
to capture the [ possible \ probable ] wastes in your Repair
Garage [ *RE:* Section 301.3, `12 IPC ].

The number of Floor Drains and or Trench Drains will depend on
how much floor area will be used to service, repair or wash vehicles
[ *RE:* Section 1003.2,  1003.4.1  &  1003.4.2, `12 IPC ].
Someone will have to design your total amount of areas that will
be considered for use, ...select an approved number of & type of
Interceptor(s), ...design the required number of Floor and or 
Trench Drains to sufficiently capture all of the wastes generated,
and then submit to the AHJ for their approval.

Which Code & Edition are you using ?

*& = & = &*


----------



## Builder Bob

Not entirely sure I agree ... from a code standpoint ...

301.3  - IF nothing is there to connect - then this is not required

1003.1 - only required if you discharge into a public sewer - etc.

From a code point, if floor drains are not installed, they do not have to connect to an oil/water separator -

However, from a development standard -  The development ordinances, the water/sewer purveyor, or local Heath regulations may mandate these items and if so, it shall be installed in accordance with the code.

Also from the IFC

*2311.2.3 Drainage and disposal of liquids and oil-soaked waste.* 

Garage floor drains, _*where provided,*_ shall drain to _approved _oil separators or traps discharging to a sewer in accordance with the _International Plumbing Code_.


----------



## north star

*%  +  %  +  %*



> This is an existing building that because of a change in occupancy,needs to be brought up to current code.


BB,

Would "bringing up to current code" require the Interceptors & associated
drainage piping from a designed plan  ?

Thanks !

*%  +  %  +  %*


----------



## mtlogcabin

1003.4 Oil separators required.

At repair garages, car-washing facilities, at factories where oily and flammable liquid wastes are produced and in hydraulic elevator pits, separators shall be installed into which all oil-bearing, grease-bearing or flammable wastes shall be discharged before emptying into the building drainage system or other point of disposal.

It is all up to the AHJ to approve the point of disposal. Elevator pits and small repair shops we allow holding tanks which can be pumped out by the waste oil recycler with out an oil sand separator being installed. If the floor of the garage slopes to the entry garage door public works will require a trench across the garage entry and an oil sand separator.                                     



> My owner uses an off-site fluid changing service, and has written a note to that effect,


 Garages are always going to have chemical spills and droppings on the floor. How much depends on management and the operations going on within the facility.


----------



## Builder Bob

Also.... Management of spills is a question for the new facility. the FD can require a plan to be in place for spills.

Bringing up to current code is still going to be dependent upon the local Environmental health and water purveyor requirements -

The codes would only apply "if" they (floor drain, trench drains, etc.) are required by other entities.


----------



## msmrphy

Northstar - the code is 2006 IFC, 2006 UPC, and 2006 IBC. All as amended by the City of Houston, but the amendments don't bear in this case.

Builder Bob - I agree, however there is no development code, this is regulated through the plumbing code. This is confirmed by the plumbing department, and this is a city building. There are no documented interpretations at the city on file that apply.

Northstar - comment on "bringing up to code" - correct, we must comply with 2006 IBC, IFC, UPC. 2012 models do not apply. (We submitted before COH changed over to the 2012 codes)

mtlogcabin - In a meeting yesterday with AHJ, 2006 UPC, "1017.1 Interceptors Required" was shown to me.

Section 1017.1 Interceptors Required. All repair garages, and gasoline and gasoline stations with grease racks or grease pits, and all factories that have oily, flammable or both types of wases as a result of manufacturing, storage maintenance, repair of testing processes shall be provided with an oil or flammable liquid interceptor that shall be connected to all necessary floor drains.

I asked for clarification on the word "necessary", as it seemed to indicate that should no floor drains be installed, and only non-spill type repairs be done, allocating all fluid related repairs to an outside source, that a separator could be eliminated. They agreed - partially. Body work, tire repair, electronic repair does not require floor drains and the associated interceptor. Otherwise, floor drains were required and the concomitant separator.

Also, mtlogcabin you are correct, about alternate methods. In a meeting with the head code official yesterday, there was a single case last year of this arrangement (a sump type affair) being allowed as an alternate compliance method. It was for a lawn mower shop that did no motor repairs, but did sharpen blades. The alternate compliance documentation included full details, and a covenant recorded with the county. It was the first of its kind in fifteen years.

Builder Bob - I agree totally. Should floor drains by other entities be required then separators are mandated. 2006 IFC commentary specifically states that it does not require floor drains but if they are installed then they shall have an interceptor.

ALL - Thanks for the information and discussion. It appears that the new 2012 codes clarify this somewhat and will require floor drains. The AHJ stated that they have "always required it" but could not point to a particular citation in the codes we are using. If this were a new building, under 2012 codes, we would have to install floor drains. As it turns out, the alternate compliance methods discussed with AHJ are almost (perhaps more) onerous than the installation of a separator. I'll let you know what the tenant decides.


----------

